

Why DevOps Matters (To Developers)... - benjaminwootton
http://benjaminwootton.co.uk/why-devops-matters-to-developers

======
BurpyDave
Hah, ironic that this has an 'Error establishing connection' Is that because
of devOps or an absence of devOps...?

